# Bow recoomendation for a VERY small statured woman.



## idahoabow (Mar 10, 2011)

My girlfriend is very petite, 4' 11" and 100 pounds with a draw lenght of 22.5". She is currently shooting a Diamond Razors edge but doesn't have much speed when we shoot 3d at the further 40-60 yard targets. Its like she is shooting artillery lol. Anyone have a good suggestions for a new bow for her?

thanks


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

As for the first few that came to mind are the Hoyt Vixen, or Bear's Homewrecker or Siren. These bows were designed for smaller framed female shooters.

The Vixen you'd need to find used, as I believe Hoyt discontinued the line this year.
The Homewrecker is the bow my wife is currently shooting, and it shoots well for her.
The Siren is the new bow from Bear, didn't shoot it but the specs are impressive and may fit her well.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Try a bowtech equilizer, a few years old but pound for pound one of the best short draw bows around. Check out the sell pages two up for sale now.


----------



## idahoabow (Mar 10, 2011)

vkrules said:


> Try a bowtech equilizer, a few years old but pound for pound one of the best short draw bows around. Check out the sell pages two up for sale now.


THe equilizer specs are showing 24" draw lenght as the shortest. She needs 22.5"


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

vkrules said:


> Try a bowtech equilizer, a few years old but pound for pound one of the best short draw bows around. Check out the sell pages two up for sale now.


Yup, but unfortunately, the Equalizer only goes down to 24.5".

Bowtechs Heart Breaker replaced the Equalizer and _does_ go down to 22.5".
This is an amazing bow for the small shooter because it's IBO is 305 @ 27", while everyone elses is either at 29 or more.

And the brace height is a confortable 7".

I comparied the specs of Bears Home Wrecker and Siren to Hoyt's Vixon and frankly, the Heart Breaker wins hands down.

But which ever bow you decide on, you can tweak out more speed by making sure your girlfriend is shooting the lightest arrows her poundage will allow.
Stay within 5 grains arrow weight per pound, (arrow point included) and that will help. 
Gold Tips Ultralight 600 would be a good place to start....

Now remember....bows give peak performance at their highest poundage and draw length, so even though a bow may be rated say 305 FPS IBO, your girlfriend will never see that due to her short draw length.
But having her work up to pulling heavier poundages, plus light arrows will help flatten out the arrows flight.


----------



## sdavey10 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bowtech heartbreaker hands down! Very fast, smooth bow!


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Bow recomendation*

Check out Dartons 3800SD bow.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing against the Darton, and God knows I have little experience with them.
I think keeping this lady away from a bow with such a short brace height athat still performs well would be a major consideration.

Yes, the Darton has a good IBO, but they fail to mention whether or not that rating is based upon the maximum draw length for that model (27") or not.
That makes a big difference when trying to make a good comparison.

My personal preference would be to not take on a bow that has such over prarallel limbs as some of the smaller bow shops have trouble getting them pressed correctly.

Fast bow with a moderate brace height, plus lightest arrows for the poundage is going to be here recipe for succuss.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

What about the Strother Allure or maybe the new ladies bow they have coming out for 2012???? I don't know the exact specs on them but they look good and I think they have good numbers on them.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

nag said:


> Nothing against the Darton, and God knows I have little experience with them.
> I think keeping this lady away from a bow with such a short brace height athat still performs well would be a major consideration.
> 
> Yes, the Darton has a good IBO, but they fail to mention whether or not that rating is based upon the maximum draw length for that model (27") or not.
> ...


at her length brace wont matter. my cusions shots a mathews mastang and i think its brace is 5.5". 6" brace is fine for her short arms.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

let her try the heartbreaker.
read my sig


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

I am 5' on a good day...lol! So I can totally relate and I also have a draw length of only 22.5. I shoot a Mathews Passion. I first started with a Razor as well and within 6 months I had ordered the Passion. At 22.5 inches there wasn't much to choose from. I love my Passion, so much so that my husband told me to order the Jewel....I can't see giving up my Passion because it works so well for me! Unfortunately 40-60 yards at our 22.5 is going to be hard....the one thing that helped me quite a bit is to get an adjustable sight...no more fixed pins. I saw a greater improvement with the adjustable.


----------



## idahoabow (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the great info. Nag and boosted98mitsu, your advice is invaluable.


----------



## brittanyrussell (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm 5'0 and have a 23 inch draw length, I shoot the bear homewrecker and love it! It fits me perfectly.


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad to help!!


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Also check out the PSE Stiletto. I do very much like the small grips on the PSE line. I had a Vendetta XS (no longer made) that was stolen from me. I have small hands and I could imagine the OP's girlfriends are smaller yet.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I would stay away from the Vicxen... although I love mine, I never have gotten used to the mass weight/size of the bow and the grip is big. Definitely check out the Hoyt Kobalt!! Smaller-scale lightweight bow that still packs a punch. I believe this year it's called the "Ruckus". I put down several deer with mine, and brought home a handful of 3d trophies as well.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

idahoabow said:


> Thank you all for the great info. Nag and boosted98mitsu, your advice is invaluable.


Glad to help ya....
I'm 5'1", but stocking, (OK FAT) built,, so may arms aren't that long, but I shoot a comfortable 25" D.L and one one of my Equalizers have bumped up an extra 1/2" because I switched over to a shoter release.
Having taught archery to kids you learn a lot in trying to fit them correctly and having the parents buy the right release is critical.

I usually recommend the Scott Wildcat because the actual trigger is closer to the jaws.....every little bit helps.
And of course, an impropper stance can shorten ones draw lenght too.

Good luck with what ever you get her.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

z28melissa said:


> Definitely check out the Hoyt Kobalt!! Smaller-scale lightweight bow that still packs a punch. I believe this year it's called the "Ruckus". I put down several deer with mine, and brought home a handful of 3d trophies as well.


This very well could be a good choice for such a short draw length. My 10 year old daughter is a 22" draw and is shooting hoyt trykon jr. at around 37-40 lbs. It will reach 50-60 yards with a gold tip ultra light 600 arrow cut to 24" with a 80 grain point without any problem. 

Pse chaos is also a good bow I think you should consider!

Also as stated above a short brace height wont matter for a short draw length shooter! A 33" bow with a 6 inch brace height is just a scaled down version of a 38" axle to axle 7" brace height. Meaning it will fit her as good as my bow fits me. Now if your a big tall dude shooting a 30" draw with a short axle to axle and a short brace height your going to have problems.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

newbreedarchery.com

Kyle has a line of bows for anybody out there. My opinion.


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

my wife shoots a chaos at 24" and 30 lbs..she can shoot 40 but 30 is more comfortable. she loves it a huge step from her browning micro midas 3 ....


----------



## arvakur (Jan 19, 2011)

1.) my girlfriend shoots the PSE chaos at 22" and 50#. speed is 254fps. Why?: If you're using a draw length that short, you don't store the full energy the bow could store into the bow and so you don't have to stick to 5grains per pound. Her arrows have a weight of about 155grains and the bow is working perfect since more than one year (it isn't even loud when she shoots it), shot every 3rd day 50 arrows in average.
2.) don`t care about the brace height, because even if it would be only 5" the arrow would remain less time at the rest at 22" draw length (for 17", how long ever this takes) than with 10" brace high an 30" draw length (here the arrow would remain 3" longer, but this would never be a problem because its a huge brace height!?), so the time to make mistakes at short draw lengths is that much less than at long draw lengths, that 2" brace height less won't cause troubles. If you don't believe it, go to a shop and try it.

p.s. the Chaos is a good and accurate bow, but it's not forgiving any mistake you make with the bowhand and the wall is not solid, its like rubber!

best wishes and happy shooting ;-)


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

one vote for a mathews prestige


----------



## H0YT_RKT (Oct 21, 2011)

I've bought two bows for my wife, a PSE Chaos and a Hoyt Vixcen. All together, IMO, she shot better with the Chaos, but she likes the look and feel of the Vixcen better. 

The best bow on the market for a female right now is just about unarguably the Mathews Jewel or Passion. 325fps IBO rating, smooth draw, lightweight and with a great feel to it.


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think the Heartbreaker would be a good choice. Draw length 22.5-27". 7" brace height. It is smooth shooting and considerably fast for a womens bow! Good Luck!!!


----------



## coyotekatie (Oct 10, 2011)

i'm the same size and got my first bow this year...hoyt trykon sport...youth/womens bow. I love it. I've heard great things about the Mathews Jewel and also a lot of the Mission bows, but considering the $ needed for the Jewel I went with this one for my first bow. Good luck in the search! Being that size is hard when it comes to finding a perfect bow, i looked forever and I'm sure i'll change it up once i get more practice and $ in the bank haha!


----------



## Richard D. (Dec 23, 2011)

pse chaos n1 , my girl is 16 and she shoots great with it
i am about to buy my wife a pse ralley you mite look at it
rich


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

If I can add to what Nag said. I spoke with her about this the other day on the phone.

The Bowtech Heartbreaker is a very fast bow. Faster than my Equalizer.

My Ex-wife owned one for a while and was shooting 240 fps out of a 25" draw and 43 pounds with a 238 grain arrow. The chronograph said 240 on several consecutive shots.

For this bow to achieve that speed at those settings it would mean the bow shoots at a virtual speed of 345 IBO.

The Heartbreaker at 22.5 inches at 40 pounds with a 200 grain arrow would get about 240 FPS

Use this calculator to test it yourself. This calculator displays VERY CLOSELY to the actual speeds you will get out of any bow.

http://backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


----------



## bhwbearcurve (Jun 14, 2011)

My wife is 5'0 and 105 .She has found the HOYT RINTECS to be her best shooting bows. She has multiples for indoor spot shooting,one for 3D and a hunting version.Indoors she is a 297 avg., 3D she is very competative , and hunting she has taken BLACK BEAR and many a P&Y Buck at 48 # and they are the 225 + variety bodied deer. Just a thought....Respectfully dan


----------



## Onewldcat (Dec 25, 2008)

It's true that short brace heights don't affect the short drawlengths like it does long draw lengths. Also, short draw length problems are pretty much if not completely eliminated with a string dampner rod.


----------



## alpinehottie (Jul 5, 2009)

I also started out on a Razor Edge and now I have the tournament edition of the Heartbreaker. I love that bow more than anything! I'm 5" with a draw length of 23 at 50 pounds and I chronoed at 272! I will recommend this bow HANDS DOWN! If not the heartbreaker than def. the homewrecker. I coldn't imagine trading my heartbreaker for antying else!


----------

